# CLOSED - Canberra is crafting a Dark Rose Wreath



## Yukikuro (Apr 17, 2020)

No tips necessary but igb or nmt would be greatly appreciated! I'll dm you a dodo code if interested


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to come pls =)


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit too


----------



## Quack (Apr 17, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 17, 2020)

Would like the DIY!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come by~


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 17, 2020)

may i visit please?


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to come!!!


----------



## belle (Apr 17, 2020)

may i come


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come if possible!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come! I'll tip in igb


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to come!!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to stop by with bells as token.  Thanks!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## Mye (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello! Would like to visit please!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 17, 2020)

i’d love to come!! c:


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 17, 2020)

*I’d like to come please if you’re still taking people. 
Sorry not sure why this is bold. *


----------



## Vadim (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Remcloud (Apr 17, 2020)

still crafting?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 17, 2020)

I would lole.yo come pls


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 17, 2020)

Noushky_poushky said:


> *I’d like to come please if you’re still taking people.
> Sorry not sure why this is bold. *



So sorry guys Canberra isn't crafting anymore since the game reset >_<

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Vadim said:


> I'd like to visit!


So sorry guys Canberra isn't crafting anymore since the game reset >_<


----------

